# This damn heat!



## Newtothiss (Aug 1, 2022)

I hate it!
With temps in 90's, hiking and digging is just not wise. I'd have go pack 50 lbs of water and at no point be comfortable.

It sucks.
I just wanted to bitch lol.

Stay safe, stay hydrated.


----------



## UnderMiner (Aug 1, 2022)

Yeah, the heat royally sucks. I carry a back pack full of those thin plastic half gallon milk jugs full of water going in, then when I'm leaving the jugs are empty and the backpack is full of glass bottles. I squish the empty plastic jugs to make room for the treasures. The plastic also helps keep the treasure bottles from hitting each other and breaking during the hike back. Two more days and I'll be going on another of these expeditions.


----------



## east texas terry (Aug 2, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I hate it!
> With temps in 90's, hiking and digging is just not wise. I'd have go pack 50 lbs of water and at no point be comfortable.
> 
> It sucks.
> ...


At daylight it 95 by 10 it is 100 today it was 105


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 2, 2022)

It would be one thing if I wasn't in boots, pants and carrying gear through the woods.

There are a couple places I'd like to swim and dive for glass tho..


----------



## east texas terry (Aug 3, 2022)

east texas terry said:


> At daylight it 95 by 10 it is 100 today it was 105


It cool down to 103 today


----------



## Digger 57 (Aug 4, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I hate it!
> With temps in 90's, hiking and digging is just not wise. I'd have go pack 50 lbs of water and at no point be comfortable.
> 
> It sucks.
> ...


I agree 100 percent .at 65 years old the heat is just ridiculous. But I find I still can't stop digging guess what does not kill you makes us stronger . That's because us bottle diggers are tough


----------



## east texas terry (Aug 4, 2022)

Digger 57 said:


> I agree 100 percent .at 65 years old the heat is just ridiculous. But I find I still can't stop digging guess what does not kill you makes us stronger . That's because us bottle diggers are tough


I am 72 and still digging strong


----------



## Len (Aug 4, 2022)

There was a little yellow record when I was a kid, it featured Jimmy Cricket from Disney singing a song that said (all together now) "I'm no fool, no siree, I want to live to be 93..."  Chances are those bots will still be in the ground waiting for you when the temps are back in just double digits.   Take a lesson from the MLB TX Rangers. It took them almost 40 years to get out of the heat + put in ac


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 4, 2022)

Len said:


> There was a little yellow record when I was a kid, it featured Jimmy Cricket from Disney singing a song that said (all together now) "I'm no fool, no siree, I want to live to be 93..."  Chances are those bots will still be in the ground waiting for you when the temps are back in just double digits.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm lucky some what, I live a block away from where I've been digging for three years but after digging a grave and getting a rusty spoon,Dr Price Flavoring X and ringing out my shirt. There's a fine line between well. Oh I walked in the the door and the wife said man your filthy.


----------



## Len (Aug 4, 2022)

A least she didn't make you come in an alternate entrance... No really, my Mrs. never ... well, there is always that one time. Really.


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 8, 2022)

Digger 57 said:


> I agree 100 percent .at 65 years old the heat is just ridiculous. But I find I still can't stop digging guess what does not kill you makes us stronger . That's because us bottle diggers are tough


If I had a spot I could just drive to, and walk a short distance, I wouldn't be quite so bitchy.

I don't even have a "good" spot at the moment.

The places I'm looking at, have 2-10  miles involved, through thick woods.

Went to check out a potential site today (only 88° lol), 5 miles total, a sea of stinging nettles and have nothing to show for it..

Soaked!!!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 8, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> If I had a spot I could just drive to, and walk a short distance, I wouldn't be quite so bitchy.
> 
> I don't even have a "good" spot at the moment.
> 
> ...


Not to far behind ya, my route is 10 miles every day, come home eat and say what the hell I might as well dig a 2-3 hrs and come back with oh nothing sometimes. Oh life is grand.


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 9, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Not to far behind ya, my route is 10 miles every day, come home eat and say what the hell I might as well dig a 2-3 hrs and come back with oh nothing sometimes. Oh life is grand.



It's nice to get out and enjoy nature, but I wrang ONE of my shirts out three separate times before I put on a spare. 

Got all scratched up and exhausted for nothing.

Gotta pay to play though..


----------



## Digger 57 (Aug 9, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> It's nice to get out and enjoy nature, but I wrang ONE of my shirts out three separate times before I put on a spare.
> 
> Got all scratched up and exhausted for nothing.
> 
> Gotta pay to play though..


Just remember guys if you want bottles you have to do an go where other people do not.i hate hot weather but while some people sit in air-conditioning  we find bottles they don't. 1


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 9, 2022)

Digger 57 said:


> Just remember guys if you want bottles you have to do an go where other people do not.i hate hot weather but while some people sit in air-conditioning  we find bottles they don't. 1


The only thing stopping me is frozen ground, even tried that can't be done by hand.


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 9, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> The only thing stopping me is frozen ground, even tried that can't be done by hand.


It can. You just need a serious fire and maybe a bit of thermite lol.

Some of the dry hard-pack is just as bad.. like concrete.


----------



## Roy (Aug 9, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I hate it!
> With temps in 90's, hiking and digging is just not wise. I'd have go pack 50 lbs of water and at no point be comfortable.
> 
> It sucks.
> ...


Hi Newtothiss,
My plan was to head out early last Sunday hike roughly 2 miles through the woods to a dump that I had seen but never dug in. Saturday night my daughter informed me one of my neighbors had just seen a mountain lion right in that area. We do get them passing thru every once in a while in CT. I have no desire to see one out in the woods alone, so between the heat and humidity and a possible mountain lion I decided to take the day off. Better days are coming. 
    Roy


----------



## Len (Aug 9, 2022)

Roy, 
"There are no ( __) in CT." Baloney! A while back I saw a mt. lion that walked right in front of my truck (live near I-91 high ground). I'll never forget that long rope like tail. (Now a [home] Panthers fan in the NHL.) Once in a while we get bears too (but my NFL allegiance is already spoken for.)


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 9, 2022)

Len said:


> Roy,
> "There are no ( __) in CT." Baloney! A while back I saw a mt. lion that walked right in front of my truck (live near I-91 high ground). I'll never forget that long rope like tail. (Now a [home] Panthers fan in the NHL.) Once in a while we get bears too (but my NFL allegiance is already spoken for.)


The BEAR'S will take out Panthers anytime


----------



## Len (Aug 9, 2022)

No argument. Its always football season! I can't wait for '22's games to begin (and have my hopes dashed  .) Good luck everyone. --Redskin Len


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 9, 2022)

Roy said:


> Hi Newtothiss,
> My plan was to head out early last Sunday hike roughly 2 miles through the woods to a dump that I had seen but never dug in. Saturday night my daughter informed me one of my neighbors had just seen a mountain lion right in that area. We do get them passing thru every once in a while in CT. I have no desire to see one out in the woods alone, so between the heat and humidity and a possible mountain lion I decided to take the day off. Better days are coming.
> Roy


The good Lord invented large caliber pistols and "pistols" for a reason...

I don't let bears and cougars interfere with my plans lol.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 9, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> The good Lord invented large caliber pistols and "pistols" for a reason...
> 
> I don't let bears and cougars interfere with my plans lol.


Giddy up, coyotes or skunks either


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 9, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Giddy up, coyotes or skunks either


With the wildlife in my area (PNW) and the sea of crazies and junkies, it's no problem to back a few extra lbs in the form of weaponry and ammo.

Better to have and not need, than need and not have...


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 9, 2022)

Double post..


----------



## Roy (Aug 9, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> The good Lord invented large caliber pistols and "pistols" for a reason...
> 
> I don't let bears and cougars interfere with my plans lol.


Bears don't really bother me, unless of course its momma with cubs, big kitty's are another thing... especially with all the leaves on now. Just about every time I have stepped in the woods this year I have seen at least 1 deer. It shouldn't surprise me we have cougars around now.   I will be carrying from now on and keeping an eye out....
Roy


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 10, 2022)

Roy said:


> Bears don't really bother me, unless of course its momma with cubs, big kitty's are another thing... especially with all the leaves on now. Just about every time I have stepped in the woods this year I have seen at least 1 deer. It shouldn't surprise me we have cougars around now.   I will be carrying from now on and keeping an eye out....
> Roy


I only start to get spooked when I hear something (leaves and branches) that stops right after I stop..

Bears are terrifying, but as you said, without cubs involved, not too much of a threat..

Big cats on the other hand.... horse of a different color.

Honestly, cougars scare the shit outta me. I've seen the scat and tracks plenty, but life is too short to be scared lol.

Just be prepared, whatever happens, happens..


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 10, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I hate it!
> With temps in 90's, hiking and digging is just not wise. I'd have go pack 50 lbs of water and at no point be comfortable.
> 
> It sucks.
> ...


...and then there's the guys who have to work out there. The framers, the roofers, the farmers, the loggers, the folks fighting the wildfires and many many more.
kwityerbellyakin


----------



## Len (Aug 10, 2022)

We (diggers) didn't start the fire, it was already burning. --B. Joel

Daily (Sometimes Comical) Comment Award- "kwityerbellyakin" by Bohdan,  given unanimously.

There is a coyote problem in my area too. They chase even the fastest and carry 2nd quality weaponry made by the Acme Co. --Beep Beep.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 10, 2022)

Len said:


> We didn't start the fire, it was already burning. --B. Joel
> 
> Nightly Comical Comment Award- "kwityerbellyakin" by Bohdan,  given unanimously


All I can say is
      GIDDY UP


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Aug 11, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I hate it!
> With temps in 90's, hiking and digging is just not wise. I'd have go pack 50 lbs of water and at no point be comfortable.
> 
> It sucks.
> ...


Patience is a virtue. Seasons will be changing in no time. Why go out in that heat and punish yourself when it will be much different in several months?


----------



## Roy (Aug 15, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> With the wildlife in my area (PNW) and the sea of crazies and junkies, it's no problem to back a few extra lbs in the form of weaponry and ammo.
> 
> Better to have and not need, than need and not have...





Newtothiss said:


> I only start to get spooked when I hear something (leaves and branches) that stops right after I stop..
> 
> Bears are terrifying, but as you said, without cubs involved, not too much of a threat..
> 
> ...


Hi Newtothiss
Just to follow up, Connecticut's gun laws are bad and getting worse every year , so as much as I would like to carry all the time I'm sure a simple misdemeanor would turn into a felony in this state. 
What I've decided to do is carry a can of bear spray in a lot of places.  I don't know if it will deter a mountain lion but it will certainly work on the crazies. My chances of running into a mountain lion are slim here compared to the nutcases that seem to be everywhere. Between my modified potato rake/staff, a can of bear spray on my belt and general awareness and caution being alone in the woods I spent about 6 hours hiking yesterday and never felt uncomfortable. 
Roy


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 15, 2022)

Roy said:


> Hi Newtothiss
> Just to follow up, Connecticut's gun laws are bad and getting worse every year , so as much as I would like to carry all the time I'm sure a simple misdemeanor would turn into a felony in this state.
> What I've decided to do is carry a can of bear spray in a lot of places.  I don't know if it will deter a mountain lion but it will certainly work on the crazies. My chances of running into a mountain lion are slim here compared to the nutcases that seem to be everywhere. Between my modified potato rake/staff, a can of bear spray on my belt and general awareness and caution being alone in the woods I spent about 6 hours hiking yesterday and never felt uncomfortable.
> Roy


I most certainly would not advise to break state laws, and ABSOLUTELY not break federal ones.

Good on ya. Carry whatever is legally allowable, stay sharp and keep a weather eye!

As pussy and commie as WA is headed, we're not there yet. Both cops and property owners alike have been uber cool.

I have been talked to about an AR pistol on my chest one time, but it was only about someone calling it in and curiosity lol. (I had seen bears and crazies in that particular area)

Stay safe. Good luck. God bless


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 17, 2022)

So glad that we don't have some of you folks living up here in Canada. Unbelievable attitudes on guns.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 17, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> So glad that we don't have some of you folks living up here in Canada. Unbelievable attitudes on guns.


Everyone has a opinion, including you.


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 17, 2022)

So-o-o-o?


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 17, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> So-o-o-o?


Have a great day,up there.


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 17, 2022)

Lovin' it. 
No crazies with guns.
No bears with guns either.
No need (or desire) to carry any weapon beyond a bear 'banger' or spray.
Yeah. Lovin' it.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 17, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> Lovin' it.
> No crazies with guns.
> No bears with guns either.
> No need (or desire) to carry any weapon beyond a bear 'banger' or spray.
> Yeah. Lovin' it.


As long as your happy.
GIDDY UP.


----------



## Roy (Aug 17, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> Lovin' it.
> No crazies with guns.
> No bears with guns either.
> No need (or desire) to carry any weapon beyond a bear 'banger' or spray.
> Yeah. Lovin' it.


Never any reason to carry a gun, (until  you need it)...
Roy


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 17, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> All I can say is
> GIDDY UP


  GIDDY UP ???


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 17, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> I most certainly would not advise to break state laws, and ABSOLUTELY not break federal ones.
> 
> Good on ya. Carry whatever is legally allowable, stay sharp and keep a weather eye!
> 
> ...


You've got to be joking.
How old are you? 12?


----------



## Roy (Aug 17, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> You've got to be joking.
> How old are you? 12?





Bohdan said:


> You've got to be joking.
> How old are you? 12?


Bohdan,
Lol... I'm old enough to know better than to argue with someone with your mindset... so say whatever you want, I won't be responding...
Wishing you the best,    Roy


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 17, 2022)

Roy said:


> Bohdan,
> Lol... I'm old enough to know better than to argue with someone with your mindset... so say whatever you want, I won't be responding...
> Wishing you the best,    Roy


I'll second that.


----------



## east texas terry (Aug 17, 2022)

Roy said:


> Bears don't really bother me, unless of course its momma with cubs, big kitty's are another thing... especially with all the leaves on now. Just about every time I have stepped in the woods this year I have seen at least 1 deer. It shouldn't surprise me we have cougars around now.   I will be carrying from now on and keeping an eye out....
> Roy


The places i go we have wild hog.  Mamma hog will eat you if she got babies.


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 17, 2022)

Roy said:


> Bohdan,
> Lol... I'm old enough to know better than to argue with someone with your mindset... so say whatever you want, I won't be responding...
> Wishing you the best,    Roy



Yes. Please don't respond.
I'm disgusted with your puerile attitude.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 17, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> Yes. Please don't respond.
> I'm disgusted with your puerile attitude.


Don't start a fire if you can't take the HEAT!!!!


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 17, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> You've got to be joking.
> How old are you? 12?


Yes. I am 12.

Please walk your faggot ass into oncoming traffic.


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 19, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> Lovin' it.
> No crazies with guns.
> No bears with guns either.
> No need (or desire) to carry any weapon beyond a bear 'banger' or spray.
> Yeah. Lovin' it.


Sounds like you're just jelly..
You and your nation are pussy as can be! (Though every time I've been up north everyone was super nice)

Us yanks are a different breed...
We don't share that lacking in testicular fortitude y'all have.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Aug 19, 2022)

Up in MA the water level in the Charles is super low, makes it easier to swim for bottles but sometimes the water is uncomfortably hot. Some parts of the Charles are barely a trickle. Launching into another week of 90 degree days.


----------



## Roy (Aug 19, 2022)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> Up in MA the water level in the Charles is super low, makes it easier to swim for bottles but sometimes the water is uncomfortably hot. Some parts of the Charles are barely a trickle. Launching into another week of 90 degree days.


Hi FRA
I'm a little southwest of you in CT.
I can deal with the heat but we really do need rain. I didn't expect to be saying that after all the rainy days  this spring. 
Better get out there now before the hurricane season gets started though...
Happy hunting...     Roy


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 19, 2022)

One other unfortunate thing the heat and lack of rain has caused..
Ground conditions! 

I was digging a site the other day and it was like concrete!
I broke a dozen ACLs (30's-50's) before I decided to call it quits.


----------



## Len (Aug 19, 2022)

Hey Free Range,

Ok, Your eastern MA drought is worse than our's in central Conn. I'm going to check at least one hopeful site near me for markedly decreased water level maybe about the same time. Good luck and keep "loving that dirty water." (And Sweet Caroline!)


----------



## Roy (Aug 19, 2022)

Len said:


> Hey Free Range,
> 
> Ok, Your eastern MA drought is worse than our's in central Conn. I'm going to check at least one hopeful site near me for markedly decreased water level maybe about the same time. Good luck and keep "loving that dirty water." (And Sweet Caroline!)


Hi Len,
Pretty danm dry around my area last weekend too so we can't be far behind them.
I heard a rumor that you were going to have a table at the show in Poughkeepsie on Sunday... is that right? 
Roy


----------



## Len (Aug 19, 2022)

Hi Roy!
It seems the rumors of my Poughkeepsie appearance have been exaggerated.--Sorry, no "Pa Pa Poughkeepsie."(Seinfield)  .. I am in Deep River tomorrow (Sat.) with about only half a set up of glass/ceramic--a mixed bag venue in lower Middlesex County, not far from the shoreline. Drop by and get the Online Bottle Club CT Digger Special Surprise  .

Dry, Oh Yes. We put out some melon rinds for the critters (along with water) and watch the show just before dusk. Birds, squirrels, rabbits, occasional deer and at night the racoons, skunks, a woodchuck, and stray cats (non-Aussie locals) drop by. Dryness digging still not a big problem where I am, just the *ticks.* I hope they come out with that vax soon.  Stay well.
-- Len


----------

